# Favourite nail colours and/or nail swatches for WOC



## nazneen372 (Apr 14, 2010)

What are your favourite nail colours? It takes me ages to find shades that look good and don't clash with my skin tone (I tried Chanel's Orange Fizz yesterday and it went neon on me, and not in a good way!)

I'll post some swatches I have in my iPhoto later, but here's a lowdown on my faves (can you tell I love cremes, and purple).

OPI Parlez Vous OPI - this is my all time favourite colour!
MAC Love & Friendship - so sweet!
OPI Boris and Natasha - lovely plum shade for Autumn
Bourjois So Laque in Rouge Diva - deep true cherry red, perfect red for WOC I think!
OPI Tickle My Francey - best mannequin hands for NC40-42
OPI Over the Taupe - best "greige" for WOC I think as it has a hint of warmth in it
OPI Can You Dig It? - loved this shade, but nearly finished! It's my favourite bright purple summer polish - am going to get Pamplona Purple next as a replacement.

What are your favourites? and can anyone advise of a soft coral/peach creme that is flattering on darker skins?


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 14, 2010)

I have so many that i like! 

China Glaze - Secret Periwinkled (blue-ish purple, i really love this colour!)
OPI - A Grape fit (pastel purplee)
OPI - Koala Beary (it's a deeep pink)
OPI - No room for the blues! (pastel blue!)
OPI - Opi red (rich red)

I know there are more but i can't remember & I my polish are now at my place now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Coral/peach? Mac Malibu Peach REALLY PRETTY!i have it on now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 14, 2010)

I have so many but my most worn are OPI Russian Navy, Hawaiian Orchid, La Paz-itively Hot, and Royal Flush Blush is a super soft peachy coral, it's not a creme but I <3 it against my skin! I'm a NC40.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 14, 2010)

I like nail polish with pink tone but I do wear other darker colours. 

China Glaze - Wild Mink, Raspberry Field, Custom Kicks, International Flare
OPI - Tijuana Dance
Orly - Midnight Star, Mint Mojito

I still have a lot of favourites but I just don't remember their names!


----------



## ICandi (Apr 14, 2010)

OPI- Barefoot in Barcelona!!! It reminds me of a nailpolish version on MAC's Hug Me...but a bit more taupey


----------



## nazneen372 (Apr 19, 2010)

OPI Parlez Vous OPI?


----------



## nazneen372 (Apr 19, 2010)

OPI Over the Taupe


----------



## nazneen372 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bourjois So Laque in Rouge Diva


----------



## nazneen372 (Apr 19, 2010)

OPI Boris and Natasha






OPI Siberian Nights:






MAC Love & Friendship:


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 19, 2010)

if i had to get just one, it would be chanel PARTICULIERE. it looks so classic


----------



## nids (Apr 30, 2010)

OPI - Louvre me Louvre me not, Lucky Lucky lavender, Dim sum Plum
China Glaze - Passion, Lubu heels, Blue sparrow


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Apr 30, 2010)

*OPI "Don't Socra-Tease Me!"*
summertime bright orange coral that shimmers hot pink


----------



## nazneen372 (Apr 30, 2010)

new shade! This is Barry M Mint Green with a coat of GOSH's Magic Star on top (clear iridescent glitter):






you can see the glitter better here. I think I'd prefer a softer colour like Misa's Dirty Sexy Money or Models' Own Slate Green, but it's quite fun


----------



## tacobelle88 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmergrass* 

 
_if i had to get just one, it would be chanel PARTICULIERE. it looks so classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed! also and oldie but proabably my HG red nailpolish chanel - matador


----------



## she (May 7, 2010)

OPI is the bizness! the only other brand i use is cheap beauty store find ruby kisses, lol.

I recommend to any WOC:
Royal Flush Blush*** (sooo glad someone else mentioned it) its my HG!
Big Apple Red (and i don't even like red... this shade is hot)
Teal the Cows Come Home (perfect teal for any complexion)
La-Pazitively Hot (vibrant hot pink)
Cosmo-Not Tonight Honey (nice champagne)
Birthday Babe (a stellar silver)
Princesses Rule (best sparkly pink ever!!!)


----------



## MAChostage (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_*OPI "Don't Socra-Tease Me!"*
summertime bright orange coral that shimmers hot pink_

 
This is what I'm wearing now!  A perfect warm weather color, _*beautiful*_!


----------



## captodometer (May 9, 2010)

I tend to like the vampy/goth colors on my fingers:

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark
OPI by Sephora Dark Room
MAC Baby Goth Girl
MAC Seriously Hip
Orly Dark Vinyl

If I want non goth hands(rare
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):

OPI You Don't Know Jacques
MAC Rich Dark Delicious

I save the brights for my toes:

MAC Phosphor
MAC Neon 8
Rimmel hot pink I don't know the name of


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

Milani HD all colors.


----------



## rmcandlelight (May 28, 2010)

I love all polish colors and textures...I am a nail polish collector and junkie This is Mac's Blue Inda...sorry the picture is so large don't know how to decrease it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please check out my blog have great tips on how to keep polish from chipping, etc.


----------



## nazneen372 (May 31, 2010)

rmcandlelight thanks for the pic - Blue India looks awesome! Your blog's great btw!


----------



## nazneen372 (May 31, 2010)

A colour in the same family as Blue India, American Apparel Peacock:







with GOSH Magic Star glitter on top:


----------



## smlon2 (Oct 25, 2011)

My OPI favourites are definitely:

  	Miso-Happy with this Color
  	Tickle my France-y
  	Russian Navy
  	Japanese Rose Garden
  	Koala-Berry


----------

